# Carnt pay this months Mortgage



## mike123 (19 Jul 2010)

I was due to pay my Mortgage on the 7th but could not pay it.
I will not be able to pay this months until September, But i will be able to pay Augusts.Just that this month i had some money problems but wont be able to catch up the missing month until September.
Could this be a problem i have not told the bank yet even though they sent me a letter should i ring and explain the situation or just wait to i have the cash.
Could be late like this cause me to lose the house as i say i be sorted in September and this the first time this i will of been so late.


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jul 2010)

Hi there, most definatly talk to your bank!


----------



## fizzelina (19 Jul 2010)

Hi Mike, ring your bank or write and explain. But don't worry missing one month won't cause you to lose the house.


----------



## Locke (19 Jul 2010)

Mike, as fizz said. You will not lose your house so don't panic unduely,

Ring up your bank and explain. That way they will know that you will manage the payments by September.


----------



## RMCF (19 Jul 2010)

Definitely organise a meeting to have a chat to them. 

I am sure they will be as understanding as they can be, you aren't the only person in this country to be struggling after all.

Perhaps you could discuss about going interest only until you get your finances in stronger state?


----------



## mickinblack (19 Jul 2010)

You wont lose your home if its just 1 month and if you pay it when you say you are in 2 months time and dont miss another payment your be fine.
But this might afect your credit rateing for a loan in the future.
Ring your bank in the morning and just tell them.


----------



## mike123 (21 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all every ones advice.
Spoke to my bank EBS today credit control dept.
Seems that all be ok what im to do is go into a branch and pay a token payment which i agreed to do 50 euro.Then pay August and september and pay off the balance what was owed from this month in October.Again go into a branch and pay it into my Morg account.
They said its very unlikely id lose my house over being 2 months late on 1 payment and he said if i pay this token payment it should not realy efect my credit rating.
Well this is what i have been told about what im to do and i have informed them.
So thanks for every ones advice.


----------



## dewdrop (21 Jul 2010)

I would suggest that you write to the building society setting out what has been arranged and confirming you will do what is proposed.  I think its better to write in these type of situations as well as phoning and calling. Keep a copy and ideally ask for an acknowledgement


----------



## Marietta (21 Jul 2010)

mike123 said:


> .
> Spoke to my bank EBS today
> 
> They said its very unlikely id lose my house over being 2 months late on 1 payment


 

Of course you won't lose your home for missing one or two payments as there is currently a 12 month moratorium on banks initiating legal action against homeowners who fall into arrears with their mortgage.

 Pity EBS staff didn't inform you of this and you wouldn't have had to worry  unnecessarily.


----------

